# ATO: JobKeeper is ending



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Employers/JobKeeper-is-ending/
[HEADING=2]JobKeeper is ending[/HEADING]









*1 April 2021*

The final JobKeeper payments will be processed in April 2021.

You don't have to do anything now the program has ended. However, you will still need to complete your final monthly business declaration to claim for March JobKeeper fortnights by 14 April 2021.

If you still need assistance now that JobKeeper has closed, you can:

see if you are eligible for the JobMaker Hiring Credit
check what other government payments are available with Services Australia's payment finder.
*Find out about:*

Payment and service finderExternal Link
JobMaker Hiring Credit


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Employers/JobKeeper-is-ending/
> [HEADING=2]JobKeeper is ending[/HEADING]
> ...


Judging by the logo (or lack thereof) you can really see how much this stimulus package cost the government .-)


----------

